# Camping at Strawberry



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I was thinking of taking my scouts up to Strawberry in a couple of weeks to teach them the finer art of a crawdad boil, and take care of our monthly camp at the same time. But someone was telling me that we needed to be in a hard sided camper up there from all the bear problems this year. Has anyone heard anything about that? We were going to be doing it in tents. I guess we could make it a day adventure if we needed to, but it's sure pretty up there in the fall. Chilly too, but I like that kind of temps. Thanks for your input.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Scouts don't keep food in their tents. If you monitor the candy, they'll be OK.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge the hard sided "restriction/recommendation" was for the Avinaquin Campground at the top of Indian Canyon which is not that far from Strawberry as the crow flies ( or the bear walks ) but I have not heard of any restrictions in the Strawberry area specifically but that information might simply be by defalt. There have been problems with bears at Strawberry in the past. I think it is appropriate to point out that since the unfortunate death of a young boy and subsequent law suites, the Forest Service has been very "pro active/ panicy" with reguards to bear warnings.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Call the DWR and Forest Service ahead of time for the most accurate information. Better safe than sorry.


----------

